# First agility class tonight!



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

I'm so excited! Kenzie and I have our first class of beginning agility tonight. I hope she enjoys it as much as I think she will. And me too!

I have lots of different treats: cheese, homemade chicken with parmesean sprinkles, dehydrated hot dogs, cut up carrots, and some Solid Gold tiny tots.

I have her flat collar and leash all set to go!

Anything else I should think of for her first night?


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

You may want to take along a tug toy or one of her favorite toys as well. Our instructors encourage tugging. 

Have fun!!!


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

Thanks, I'll bring along a toy we play tug with at home!


----------



## Karmageddon (Sep 19, 2013)

So how did it goooo??


----------



## Huddle (Dec 26, 2013)

So awesome! I would love to do this. Looking forward to hearing how it went


----------



## Gwen_Dandridge (Jul 14, 2012)

Water! Don't forget water.


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

Water is a great idea-will do next time!
We had so much fun!
When I walked in there were 3 or 4 people there with their dogs and Kenzie was in full blown spaz mode! The chance of meeting new people still is her biggest downfall as far as self control. All the other dogs were sitting nicely and she is trying to pull me around. I found a spot and had her do some easy stuff (puppy push ups) just to regain her attention on me. I got her to calm down and was thinking that maybe we aren't ready for this yet.
The instructors gave us a little agility history and said this class is for fun and to see if we wanted to do more.

The first thing we did were jumps. They had 3 sets of jumps each about 2 inches high. The had a wall on one side and a fence on the other to keep the dogs from running off. We were supposed to put our dog in a sit stay, remove the leash, walk to the other end (over the jumps) and then call them to us. Kenzie was only 1 of 3 out of 10 dogs that didn't need to be held during the stays! We did again but with us walking outside of the fence (not over the jumps) and then with us walking about half way and then calling the dog and running the rest of the way and meeting the dog at the end.
Then we moved onto weave poles, which he said we'll do first from now on since a fresh dog learns easier and weaves are tough for many dogs. All we did with the weave polls was walk through them while they were in a channel.
Last we did the tunnel. Kenzie hesitated when we made the tunnel longer (10ft). That surprised me since she loved the tunnel in puppy class. She only hesitated for a moment though and then ran through.

Overall we had a great night! I have some more work to do with her as far as greeting people but she did great as long as I could keep her focus.


----------



## goldenca (Jan 31, 2011)

Sounds like you and Kenzie are off to a great start. 

Is your agility place indoors or outdoors? I found that my young dog was way too distracted for outdoors (there were 3 fields all very close to each other where there were 3 different lessons going on at the same time.)

We found a training place indoors. Learning channel weaves is EXCELLENT. Make sure they do it very gradually. This is the way my dog learned and she does weaves better than most dogs. 

It sounds like you are on your way to a whole lot of fun with Kenzie. 
Enjoy....agility is very addicting.


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

It is an indoor facility.
With the weaves he said that we would just move them closer slowly. I didn't realize the dogs just push the polls aside, I always assumed they actually weaved in and out of them.


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

I believe the instructor has a whole agility set up at his house, so the future classes (intermediate and advanced) are held outside at his house vs at the indoor club training facility which is where the beginning class is being held.


----------



## goldenca (Jan 31, 2011)

Jennifer1 said:


> It is an indoor facility.
> With the weaves he said that we would just move them closer slowly. I didn't realize the dogs just push the polls aside, I always assumed they actually weaved in and out of them.


As your dog learns, the weave poles will eventually get pushed together so that they line up straight - AND then - your dog will go in and out like a skier goes through a slalom course. 

It is a process with the channel system...each week our instructor would move the poles just a tiny bit closer. It takes TIME....just enjoy the process and be patient and in the end you will have a dog that can weave with the best of them.


----------



## Huddle (Dec 26, 2013)

So awesome. When is your next class? Love hearing about this


----------



## Shellbug (Nov 14, 2013)

Have fun! I'm jealous 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

This class is every Wed night for 6 weeks. It's really just an intro to agility.
I also want to try Rally-O next time they offer it.


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

The instructors also seems very pleased with her enthusiasm. She just sprinted through the jumps. A lot of the other dogs just sort of walked it. She always comes at a dead sprint when I call her from a stay though!


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Sounds like she is going to be great at agility!! Have in with your classes!


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

Week 2!
We started with weaves. Still channel but got them closer-about 8 inches apart with some guide rails on them. Kenzie did good with these tonight. One poor dog was absolutely terrified of them. He panicked the first time and got his leash tangles in the polls which made him panic more. The owner tried to drag him through the next time until the instructor told him to just walk the dog next to the polls the rest of their turns.

Next was the ring jump. It was at really low so everyone got through without any issues.

Then we did some tunnel work. This week they added a curve to the tunnel. Kenzie loves the tunnel! But when they had us go the reverse direction she bulked the first time. She went through that way the next time but not as fast as the original direction.

Next was more of the jumps. They started opening up the fence so the dogs could get out of the jump passageway if the wanted to. Everyone did really well with the jumps tonight.

The last equipment of the night was a baby A-frame. Kenzie did good with that as well. He gave us some hints for training contacts at home so I can work on that this week.

Overall another really fun night.
I think Kenzie's favorites so far are the jumps and the tunnel!


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Jennifer1 said:


> Week 2!
> One poor dog was absolutely terrified of them. He panicked the first time and got his leash tangles in the polls which made him panic more. The owner tried to drag him through the next time until the instructor told him to just walk the dog next to the polls the rest of their turns.


^^^^
This was pretty much my first weave pole experience with Sammy, tell them to hang in there!!

Sounds like more fun for Kenzie this week, enjoy!


----------



## Huddle (Dec 26, 2013)

So fun  I just got an intro to agility book. I don't drive, so I will be living vicariously through the author and your updates. Lol


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

Last night was week 3!
We started with weaves again. We got the channels down to about 2 inches apart. At first Kenzie wasn't sure about them so close but a little chicken got her through and she was good the rest of her tries. Even the golden that was terrified of them is doing better, he needed them about 2ft apart but would go through them which was huge compared to last week.

Next we moved to the A-frame, which is shorter than the real thing at only 5ft tall but had the correct angle. We did it a few times from each direction. All of the dogs did great on this.

Next we did the tire jump. So far this is the one that Kenzie doesn't really like, or at least isn't really sure what she is supposed to do. Right now the tire is about 2 inches off of the ground so I can get her to walk through it but no way would she jump through it and she'd much rather walk around it!

Next we did the dog walk. Most of the bigger dogs in class had some issues with this one and their hind feet slipping off, the little dogs just ran right over it! Luckily Kenzie is 1)small for a GR 2)part mountain goat and has been chasing cats across the backs of couches since she was big enough to jump onto the couch, so after some slight hesitation she caught on really fast. It was low though, only about 3ft off of the ground.

Next we did the jumps again, this time they were in the middle of the room with fences on both sides instead of a wall. They moved the fences apart to make a gap in the middle, but none of the dogs went through it. Everyone did well on the jumps.

We ended the night with the box where you jump up and lay down for 5 seconds. Our trainer said that some organizations require the dog to be down for 5 seconds and others just require the dog to be on the box for 5seconds. He prefers to teach it with the down so you are covered either way. Again, the little dogs seemed a little more comfortable since they had more room on the box but everyone did fine.

He warned us to bring good treats next week because we are going to do the scary stuff-the teeter totter and the chute! Should be exciting!

I do have a question, does anyone have advice on how to go about teaching contacts?


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

You need to first know the behavior you want, two on two off, running or whatever. I personally like 2O2O, and the behavior can be taught with a piece of wood (12"x14") a target with treats or a clicker. Get them on the board, when they have back feet on front feet off, reward. Think of what your contact command will be. Start applying it as well as soon as your dog seems to understand the position. 

I then transition to a contact on an obstacle without doing the obstacle. I walk next to a contact have the dog hop on going to the down contact when the reach position, reward. I don't move it to the contact until the dog has learned the verbal command so you can apply here. Then I go to low contacts so they can do the obstacle and succeed in the behavior and once it's understood on a low contact start raising the obstacle until full height. 

This is an important behavior. Be consistent from the start will help. Also once the dog understands it's job, then you need to not stop so the dog learns that you won't always stop but they need to. 

I do 2O2O as I said, I'm now wher I can quick release but my dog understands she is to stop unless instructed otherwise. 

Good luck, have fun, enjoy the journey

Ann

PS this is my method. By all means follow your trainer if she does different. 

P


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

Thank you. I think 2o2o is what I'm going to teach her


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

Night 4!

We started again with weaves. They got the channels pushed all of the way together so the poles were still about 2" apart. Next week they will be in a straight line. The golden that got so freaked out the first night got tangled up again tonight so he had a pretty big set back but moved ahead faster this time.

Next we did the jumps with the fencing almost all gone. Kenzie was in full brat mode for the jumps tonight. She wouldn't stay so I needed the assistant to hold her a few times (oh boy, stranger!!!). Once I got her stay back in place she would run past me at the end and want to visit the trainers dog in the crate. I cut her walk short tonight and it showed!

Next we moved onto the teeter totter-it was basically the baby teeter to get the dogs used to the ground moving. Everyone did really well on it. The people in front of me dropped a few treats on it during their turn, so Kenzie's first time on she was pretty much a Hoover! I don't think she even realized it moved!

After that we moved onto the dog walk so they could get over the nerves of the boards moving. Everyone did really well. I got a Kenzie to stop in a 2o2o by luring her. She doesn't really know the command yet!

Finally we did the chute. Kenzie was the only dog that didn't really like this one at first. They held it open for all of the dogs but had to do it longer for us. By her 3rd or 4th time she was fine though.
Scary moment of the night. We have a Aussie in class that is pretty reactive. He gets really wound up and gets pretty snappy. Unfortunately his owner tweeked a muscle in class tonight and couldn't keep up with him in the tunnel. He's the type of dog with really high drive. When they hold him for an event he gets really wound up and when released goes tearing through. With the chute, his owner couldn't keep up, so he came out of the chute and ran to the nearest dog (15ft away) and started attacking-not a real attack as no one was hurt but it sounded bad! I don't think he actually layed teeth on the other dog. Luckily the other dog didn't react more than to cower or it could have gotten ugly fast.
If a dog ever needed control unleashed, it's that one!

We are still having a lot of fun!


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

Last night was night 5!
We started with weaves and did those a few times before moving onto the teeter totter. My little mountain goat loves the teeter totter!

Then we put those away and they had a little course set up for us. We ran it one at a time with the dog off leash (you could use leash if you wanted to but no one did). The first course was jumps, dog walk, A-frame, tire jump, table, tunnel. We ran that one with just our instructor telling us which order to go in. Every single one of us ran it without ever switching the side the dog was on! Then the instructor walked the course and said when it made sense to have the dog switch sides so you weren't going as far. We did the course a few times, then they had us do a different course. Tire jump, table, jump, dog walk, tunnel, tire jump, A-frame.

The first few times I did it, I was using a treat to basically lure Kenzie around the course but she scared me on the A-frame since her focus was so intense on the treat that she almost fell off. I tried it the other times without a treat in front of her nose and I actually think she does better without the treat lure. At least she is more focused on where her feet are! I still needed to toss a treat through the tire jump to get her to go through. She doesn't like that one for some reason. I was pleasantly surprised at how well she did. 
Next week is our last class. Instead of meeting at the training facility on Wed night we are going to try to meet this Saturday at the instructors house to let the dogs try the real sized equipment. That should be fun, but I will admit I'm a bit nervous! We have a storm predicted for this weekend though, so if it's rain/snow on Saturday we will just do the normal class on Wed night instead.
The instructor did say that he thought he was going to offer intermediate agility at the next session and those classes would be at his house on the real equipment so I would like to get a chance to try it first!


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

So, out of curiosity, how tall are the A-frame, dog walk and teeter totter?


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

In AKC the height of the a-frame is 5 feet 6 inches and the dogwalk is 4 feet.


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

That's not so bad. For some reason I had 9ft in my head. I think the A frame we've been using is about 5ft and the dog walk is about 3ft


----------



## goldenca (Jan 31, 2011)

Sounds like a really good start for your dog in agility. When you teach contacts 2 on 2 off remember to give your dog a RELEASE word when you want to continue on...that way you can walk ahead to the next object and call your dog. 

I had to go back and teach my dog contacts...so we are only 1 week into that. Right now my dog only competes in Jumpers with Weaves....so we are trying to learn contacts and the scary teeter. She will walk up it to the middle..but then freezes there until I gently pivot the teeter down and then she will walk down it. She did it as a puppy but got scared so I am starting from square 1.


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

We are still working on contacts so I haven't actually asked her to do them yet, I sort of force them by slowing her down.
I make Kenzie pause at the tipping point of the teeter so that it isn't moving while she is moving on it. Not sure if that is how you really do it but that is how our instructor is introducing them to it. She isn't afraid of it so that is good.


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

We had our last class today on the big dog equipment! This time we just did the obstacles one at a time then started doing them in sets of 2-3 and ended with courses with all of the equipment. The a-frame didn't seem that much taller but the dog walk was bigger for sure! It made me more nervous than it did Kenzie! It was raining lightly the whole time but nothing was too slick so we kept at it.

We did the runs with the leash on and I was concerned about Kenzie's leash getting caught on something so I would always stop her after the tunnel and gather her leash up. Each time I did that she spent the rest of the run jumping and biting her leash. I've noticed she's been doing this when I'm getting her ready for walks lately. It's like what she did as a puppy but she hasn't done it in almost a year. I'm not sure how to deal with that? Is it a stress behavior or puppy play? How I handled it was basically to stop the course and get her to sit for a second to regain her composure and then continued on.

The instructor did say he was planning to offer intermediate agility next session. That one would deal more with jumps (at competition height) and handling the dog on course. I expect to sign us up. I think Kenzie genuinely enjoyed the class!


----------

